# Artists/Songs you secretly love.



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 4, 2006)

or are just too embarrassed to admit to liking them..

hahaha. so yeah im not going to front I loveeeeeee me some Ricky Martin. but thats no secret with me hahaa.and Im not embarrassed..its just hes amazing.

but I like some Nsync haha. ohh and spice girls. if they never broke up I might still be listening to them. wait. i listen to them anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








oh ja rule is another. i dont know where he has been but he needs to come back lol.

&& Mr. Will Smithhhhhhhhh!! hahaha.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hmm what bands/artists/songs do you love but dont wanna admit it??

be braveeeeeee. and come clean!


----------



## sharyn (Dec 4, 2006)

Tom Jones


----------



## Katja (Dec 4, 2006)

*I can't think of any artists I secretly enjoy listening to, but I did buy a Hall and Oates vinyl just for the song 'Out of Touch'. lol*


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't keep it a secret, I love Justin Timberlake! Plus I have a crush on him. Everyone that knows me is somewhat surprised by this but I'm not too proud to admit it! I like all kinds of random pop songs once in a while... Britney Spears, J-Lo, I like a bunch of stuff.
Oh and Sharyn, Tom Jones is awesome. Do you believe in miracles you sexy thang..... hah.


----------



## neotrad (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't keep it a secret either, but I admit I'm in love with Cranford Nix Jr. and all the songs he wrote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Most of you probably don't even know who the hell he is, especially since he is not alive anymore. I'm not afraid to die only because I can meet him there. haha. His sister is a friend of mine and she is like my savior also.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 5, 2006)

i think everyone secretely loves kelly clarkson, lol

hmm...i have a lot of older stuff on my ipod and when i'm on BART or MUNI going to school i totally hide what i'm listening to so i don't get weird looks. you know that overly sexual rap music like khia ("my neck, my back") or even lil kim, well i secretly love that kinda music. my friends probably already know that but i def. don't advertise it...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 5, 2006)

Justin Timberlake. I don't usually like music like that, but he's an exception. I'm sure there are way more but he came to mind first.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 5, 2006)

haha ohh man JT = sex. hahaha/


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_i think everyone secretely loves kelly clarkson, lol

hmm...i have a lot of older stuff on my ipod and when i'm on BART or MUNI going to school i totally hide what i'm listening to so i don't get weird looks. you know that overly sexual rap music like khia ("my neck, my back") or even lil kim, well i secretly love that kinda music. my friends probably already know that but i def. don't advertise it..._

 
I love Kelly Clarckson!


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 5, 2006)

Ahh, musical guilty pleasures, how I love thee.  Keep in mind that this is coming from a girl who wears mostly black and usually listens to Radiohead, Tool, and NIN, hehe:

Artists: My biggest guilty pleasure group is the Spice Girls!  Love!

Songs: "He Loves U Not" by Dream, "Jumpin' Jumpin'" by Destiny's Child, "Gotta Tell You" by Samantha Mumba

I'm definitely not ashamed of liking these things, after all, a girl's gotta get her groove on, but it definitely shocks my friends when I put those songs on!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_Ahh, musical guilty pleasures, how I love thee.  Keep in mind that this is coming from a girl who wears mostly black and usually listens to Radiohead, Tool, and NIN, hehe:

Artists: My biggest guilty pleasure group is the Spice Girls!  Love!

Songs: "He Loves U Not" by Dream, "Jumpin' Jumpin'" by Destiny's Child, "Gotta Tell You" by Samantha Mumba

I'm definitely not ashamed of liking these things, after all, a girl's gotta get her groove on, but it definitely shocks my friends when I put those songs on!_

 
hahaha omg i sooooo love dream and DC and samantha mumba!! hahaha


----------



## Raerae (Dec 6, 2006)

Haha...

I'm all over the place in my music likes and dislikes...  People open my CD case and their like WTF?  Cuz I have stuff like Britney and N'Sync next to Eminem, Big Timers, Snoop, next to stuff like RadioHead, Tool, PappaRoach, Korn, that sits next to Garth Brooks and the Dixie Chicks, that sits next to Elvis, and Crosby Stills anf Nash lol...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 6, 2006)

hahaha well i listen to anything good! whether its pop rap techno..etc

i looooooooooooveee ricky haha but i also love earth with and fire, marvin gaye and kool and the gang.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 7, 2006)

hahaha there are so many.... lets see "Pat Bentatar" Duran Duran" yep and i am also a Rick Martin fan... lol i could go on but the list would be so long and idont want to bore anyone lol


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_hahaha there are so many.... lets see "Pat Bentatar" Duran Duran" yep and i am also a Rick Martin fan... lol i could go on but the list would be so long and idont want to bore anyone lol_

 
hahaha im going to see ricky tomorrow in nyc!!!!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 8, 2006)

The majority of my friends, family, & co-workers know that I like music from every genre. However, they're totally surprised when I've got a Michael Buble CD or a Bone Thugs n' Harmony CD up in my mix. Why? I do not know....


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Haha...

I'm all over the place in my music likes and dislikes...  People open my CD case and their like WTF?  Cuz I have stuff like Britney and N'Sync next to Eminem, Big Timers, Snoop, next to stuff like RadioHead, Tool, PappaRoach, Korn, that sits next to Garth Brooks and the Dixie Chicks, that sits next to Elvis, and Crosby Stills anf Nash lol..._

 
haha yES! my collection is just like that. my friends say 

" .. so I see you have Brooks and Dunn.. here.. sitting next to A perfect circle and you got some Nelly Furtado in your player right now.... thats interesting" 

... what you have to stick with One Genre and music catagory.?. yeah Im not boring.. sorry.


----------



## Raerae (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_what you have to stick with One Genre and music catagory.?. yeah Im not boring.. sorry._

 
Well it obvious one genre of music is superior to another...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 8, 2006)

What I hate is when I listen to some country and the person with me needs to voice how much they hate country.. 
"thank you for voicing your unnecessary opinion"


----------



## Raerae (Dec 8, 2006)

Dixie Chicks!


----------



## 5_mac_love (Dec 9, 2006)

kelly clarkson
willie nelson
journey


----------



## Uchina (Dec 9, 2006)

Enrique Iglesias.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 9, 2006)

Hilary Duff *hangs head in shame*


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 11, 2006)

I like Fall Out Boy's new single, haha.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

Give me some old Paula Abdul or New Edition and I will rock the house down!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Give me some old Paula Abdul or New Edition and I will rock the house down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
staright up now tell you do you really wanna love me foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr OH OH OH !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  hahaha i cant resist.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 14, 2006)

Stole by Kelly Rowland
Ring the Alarm by Beyonce
mostly anything by Kelly Clarkson

i'm not really in the closet about these, but most people don't know about them anyway haha!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 14, 2006)

I downloaded the Hannah Montana CD and it's really good hahaha!!!!  Talk about embarrassing music :X


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 14, 2006)

hahha omg i love the disney star remake songs! hahaha.


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

Hilary Duff. She's such an annoying little cutie.
And Savage Garden.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 21, 2006)

I love Savage Garden too.  I found there greatest hits at the library the other day.  I forgot how many of there songs I love.


----------



## macface (Dec 23, 2006)

I love singing that n sync bye bye song.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 23, 2006)

I put all my "secret" songs in my Ipod under a playlist called "Cheese", cuz so much of it is reaaaaally cheeesey!


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 23, 2006)

Hmm, guilty musical pleasure? Dolly Parton!

I used to work in a music store so I learned to enjoy all kinds of music.

Right now, if I hear "Sexy Back" by Justin, I'll just start dancing.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I put all my "secret" songs in my Ipod under a playlist called "Cheese", cuz so much of it is reaaaaally cheeesey!_

 
hahaha omg thats too freakiin cute.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 16, 2007)

Sigh....

I downloaded that song by Danity Kane...showstoppin or whatever its called. I think I secretly like it, but GOD, I want to hate that song so hard! I was listening to it and thinking "This sucks so bad", but then I was singing it later, and seeking it out on my playlist. Sneaky.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 16, 2007)

The Wonders..  That Thing You Do!  

Even though they were A "one" hit wonder..  I loved there other songs!!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL -   You are too cute... this comes to mind...  

Ronny, Bobby, Ricky & Mike.. If I like the girl .. who cares who you like...  LOL .. ( CANDY GIRL )   LOL  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Give me some old Paula Abdul or New Edition and I will rock the house down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## redambition (Jan 19, 2007)

i think i should post here given some of the things i just bought on itunes.

some cringeworthy songs or artists i love:

Tom Jones
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Neil Diamond's Hot August Night album
Maggie May - Rod Stewart
Orinoco Flow - Enya
Spice Girls

and yeah, the list goes on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my music library confuses people.


----------

